# Flounder Report



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Midnight Rider and myself went out tonight. started at around 8:30 and fished till about 12:30 and ended up with 18. 2 ran on us but we were able to catch them and put them in the cooler. also had 2 that were just kinda hovering in one spot but not laying down that we were able to put in the cooler. will post pics tomorrow before i clean them.

Edit: Pic Added


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good Job!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to hear that somebody is still successful!!! :clap My luck is getting worse by the day!!! :banghead


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to give it to you guys, when you hit the water, you stick the flatties! Sounds like another fine job! Wish I was there! The weather over here has been popping up thunderheads with hardly any notice. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Speckulater (Mar 17, 2008)

*Great post...have read several of your posts and successes. Seems like you know what you are doing and you have a nice rig to work with.*

*The rig......I see you have the trolling motor on the side; I like that and would see where the location would be great as far as stirring up sand or mud...is this more so that you can sit in the seat and look for the flatbacks and chill out and drink a cold one?*

*How do you power your lights, which I am assuming is halogen???*


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Speckulater (6/27/2008)**Great post...have read several of your posts and successes. Seems like you know what you are doing and you have a nice rig to work with.*
> 
> *The rig......I see you have the trolling motor on the side; I like that and would see where the location would be great as far as stirring up sand or mud...is this more so that you can sit in the seat and look for the flatbacks and chill out and drink a cold one?*
> 
> *How do you power your lights, which I am assuming is halogen???*


The reason i have my TM on the side is so that i can be up front where the action is and to me it is much easier to control the boat with it there. i mounted 2 pedostels (sp) up front and used the padded seats that came with my boat and they are very comfortable for the long nights. im running 4 300w halogens and have a 2000w inverter generator that sits in the back of the boat.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

nice fish. :clap, Midnight Rider, is the water clearing up any. we got some more rain overthis wayagain.I may go sat. night if weather holds out... Poppy


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The flounder with the holes in the fillets were the one's doing the running.:banghead


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like ya'll had a dern good night. Congrat's :toast


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (6/27/2008)*The flounder with the holes in the fillets were the one's doing the running.:banghead


I hate when that happens but does so times 

BTW Nice mess of Flatties


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Bet they didn't run very far! Nice pic! I have the fence, but just haven't got the flatties yet!


----------

